# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  White snakes, Post em if you got em.

## Freakie_frog



----------


## Kinra

I wish I had one.  Your's are very nice Freakie_Frog.   :Good Job:

----------


## evan385

Very nice lucy  :Wink:

----------


## wwmjkd

my most recent addition.  Ivory male 50% het pied produced by Justin Kobylka.

----------

Freakie_frog (11-17-2011)

----------


## Brian Fobian

My 2008 Ivory female, my Ivory male is with her right now, but he's not sure what to do :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

YOSEF (11-18-2011)

----------


## KLMuller

Definently my favorite snake that I own..... So far



  ~Karl

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I don't have any yet  :Sad:  In a couple years I'll make some hopefully!

----------


## LotsaBalls

My butter is in with my mojave right now, hopefully in the spring!

----------


## DellaF

I don't have one  :Sad:  I really want one though. Hubby says no more animals. This is my favorite thread. Keep the pics coming  :Smile:

----------


## kevinb

White snakes are going to be my specialty. I want to see some VPI Snows!

----------


## Ch^10

Don't know if this counts, but she's 95% white! (Picture is about 6 months old and she's being paired with my Black Pastel Het Pied at the moment.)

----------


## Emilio

2010 Super mojave male.



2009 Ivory male Sorry bad pic but up to date. :Embarassed: 



2011 Super Lesser female hatched 10 days ago. :Very Happy: 



2010 Ivory hatching I love this pic thought I'd share it.


One of my goals is to produce all the white snakes can't wait next up is the Super fire.

----------

_kevinb_ (11-20-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-18-2011)

----------


## Freakie_frog

> White snakes are going to be my specialty. I want to see some VPI Snows!


Here's hoping I got a pair of het's breeding this year.

----------


## pedipalps

Very nice! I wish I have one.

----------


## Orijin0XazN

:Very Happy: Ying(Black) and Yang(White)..


Yang...(Lesser/Mojave BEL)



Male Ivory (Super Yellow Belly)

----------

_kevinb_ (11-20-2011)

----------


## loonunit

Noodle:

----------

_kevinb_ (11-20-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-18-2011)

----------


## heathers*bps

I'll hopefully have some to show after next years breeding season!

----------


## wendhend

Here are a couple of my white snakes:

Lesser Mojave Blue Eyed Leucistic



Blizzard Corn Snake

----------

_kevinb_ (11-20-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-18-2011),YOSEF (11-18-2011)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Beautiful snakes everyone, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Sarin

Does she count?  :Wink:  She's KINDA white, lol.

----------

_kevinb_ (11-20-2011)

----------


## PiedPeddler

First picture, 2 Woma Pieds:


2nd Picture, Spider Pied ("White Wedding" type)

----------

_Ch^10_ (11-18-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (11-18-2011),YOSEF (11-18-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl



----------

_Ch^10_ (12-15-2011)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

She isn't here yet...but will be on Tuesday.  :Very Happy:  Currently my only "white" snake.

Pink Leucistic Pine Snake:

----------


## YOSEF

> My 2008 Ivory female, my Ivory male is with her right now, but he's not sure what to do


All I can say is WOW !

----------


## YOSEF

> First picture, 2 Woma Pieds:
> 
> 
> 2nd Picture, Spider Pied ("White Wedding" type)


Pics like these make me want one of these .....don't tell my Borneo girl though !  lol !  Simply BEAUTIFUL !

----------


## YOSEF

> Here are a couple of my white snakes:
> 
> Lesser Mojave Blue Eyed Leucistic
> 
> 
> 
> Blizzard Corn Snake


I LOVE corn snakes. They were the first reptile I ever bred.  Your blizzard is awesome....I am getting a few of these ASAP !

----------

_wendhend_ (12-15-2011)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Lesser Mojave male

----------


## abrunsen

[/QUOTE]

is this "shopped" or does it really do that under a black light?

----------


## abrunsen

nevermind.... I just saw your other thread... thats sweet!  :Good Job:

----------


## kevinb

> 


is this "shopped" or does it really do that under a black light?[/QUOTE]

Its a white snake why wouldn't it glow under blacklight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## abrunsen

Its a white snake why wouldn't it glow under blacklight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I was just curious because it is exceptionally vibrant.  I know it would glow a little but I didn't think it would be THAT blue.

----------


## snakeparadise

:Very Happy:

----------

